# RIP Guys and Gals



## MissRockyHorror (Jun 25, 2011)

It got Really cold while I was on vacation and my petsitter found 9 of my fish dead  I will miss you guys

RIP: Helious, Kenji, Prince Valiant, Odin, Maleficent, Aura, Minnie, Zelda and Trixie 

You were good fish and I will miss you very much 

Aura, My Aquabid girl. I never got a chance to breed you like I planned  You were hand picked for Pistachio








Maleficent, you were my first female ever  and my favorite








Minnie, You were so cute and I was very surprised when you showed up with Aura









Trixie, you were my pretty girl who I thought was a boy








Zelda, you were last to be named and the first to go 








Kenji, I will miss you you were the 4th boy I ever got








Helious, RIP pretty boy 








Odin, I will miss you 








Prince Valiant, RIP buddy 









Take Care Of Each Other under the rainbow bridge :'(


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

I'm so so sorry you lost your babies like that, Rocky, in a situation so totally out of your control.  *hugs* You loved each one and you were so happy when you would bring a new boy or girl home and I know they were so happy to come home with you. You took great care of them and I know they appreciated it.


----------



## MissRockyHorror (Jun 25, 2011)

I felt bad because, I hadn't had the chance to get them in something heated before I left and then it got really cold while I was gone  if I had been here I would have atleast floated them in the bigger heated tank to keep them warm 
I feel so bad that I let that happen


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

*hugs* These things happen, Rocky. The holidays are a mess at the best of times so I can understand. I know you didn't mean to let it happen and it was an accident.


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

I still have 2 without heaters but their tanks are very close to my apt heat source.


----------



## Panthera (Nov 2, 2010)

Mine thankfully went through a week or two of their tanks being in the 60's, so I think by now they've built up a bit of a tolerance. I couldn't get heaters for the juvies for about a week, and their water was at 55*; thankfully they all survived. 

Sorry about your loss, its horrible; but out of your control. Just keep on helping other fish in honor of the lost ones


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry about all your fish.


----------



## MissRockyHorror (Jun 25, 2011)

Thanks guys


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Ouch! That's hard to take all at once. 

I'm sorry about your fishy friends but as others have stated, it was an unfortunate accident.


----------



## MissRockyHorror (Jun 25, 2011)

Ya  and I've now saved a few more. So a few bettas now have a good home


----------

